# Plastic surgery



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's another one to make your brains go into overdrive...... Has anyone or would anyone have plastic surgery? Not necessarily for weight loss, but for cosmetic reasons (face, boobs, lipo, etc).

I would.... definitely breast lift/reduction.... lipo.... that's about it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 7, 2007)

I admit I've thought about breast augmentation off and on throughout my life. I'm not in proportion, it's annoying as hell, and to my eyes, not asthetically pleasing.

Then I think about cost, risks, recooperation, etc., and decide it's not worth it.

But a few months later I find myself thinking about it again. 

Sigh.


----------



## RedHotAva (Jan 7, 2007)

I go on my kicks about that. Some days I'm in "love yourself" mode, and i wouldn't change a thing about myself. Those days, I also seriously consider living on a hippie commune and being a vegan. On ugly days, I just pick apart every little thing about myself and plan out all the fixes I want, then determine how long it will take me to afford them. Most days, I'm somewhere in the middle. Today, I'm sick, so I could care less about how I look.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I admit I've thought about breast augmentation off and on throughout my life. I'm not in proportion, it's annoying as hell, and to my eyes, not asthetically pleasing.
> 
> Then I think about cost, risks, recooperation, etc., and decide it's not worth it.
> 
> ...




psshhh.. Whatever... Your husband is lucky!! Or skillful.. Whichever you prefer :smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 7, 2007)

I've often thought I'd look cooler with metal spikes sticking out of my head.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh I am all about it. Luckily fat plumps out the wrinkles, so I won't need it for a long time coming. But I know that I'll "get work" - heck I could go for some bigger boobs too!

Ahh.. I don't have time at the moment, but maybe one day I will post my funny story when I called the 800 number to get more info about butt implants 

Good times.

Fat Hugs,
Heather


----------



## dodo (Jan 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's another one to make your brains go into overdrive...... Has anyone or would anyone have plastic surgery? Not necessarily for weight loss, but for cosmetic reasons (face, boobs, lipo, etc).
> 
> I would.... definitely breast lift/reduction.... lipo.... that's about it.



Dear Vi-bo,

I've visited your Yahoo group. I've seen the pics. Your attributes are perfect.

There are men who covet and dream about pear-shaped women with "droopy boobs". Your body makes these men weep with desire.

Regards,

dodo


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 7, 2007)

My schnozz is too big. I wouldn't actually do it, but I often think about getting honker-reduction surgery 

=Divals


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 7, 2007)

If I ever lose a significant amount of weight and kept it off for at least a couple of years, I'd consider a breast reduction/lift for sure. And when I win the lottery and it rains blue bunnies for 7 days and 7 nights, I'll drop everything and begin my dream career as a topless go-go dancer as well. These are equally likely to happen.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 7, 2007)

I am with DoDo,

I said this on the other post too... droopy boobs are awesome. Soft hanging breasts are a real breast man's delight.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 7, 2007)

Heather you actually called about butt implants?

Haha, that is too funny! I want to hear that story


I personally think especially with your recent weight gain your butt has fattened up nicely, I don't think you need implants, hehe


----------



## Emma (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd have my nose done, my lips, boob job and that's probably it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2007)

dodo said:


> Dear Vi-bo,
> 
> I've visited your Yahoo group. I've seen the pics. Your attributes are perfect.
> 
> ...




Thank you, thank you, thank you! :wubu: You are too kind!! I'm enjoying taking those pics, but....... I'd still get a boob job!! LOLOL


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 7, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> psshhh.. Whatever... Your husband is lucky!! Or skillful.. Whichever you prefer :smitten:


Jon, you're always so sweet.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Nah. Not for me.


Though: sometimes I do dream of having big Buffie-esque fat girl fakes. Sorta like Laura, when blue bunnies rain down I guess. That's my cue. We can make our appointments together, and drive together to avoid hurting so many blue bunnies.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd get my tits done, but that's about it. For now. If I aged really badly, I'd get that fixed a little I'm sure.

Luckily, the thin women in my family (who don't smoke or drink and I'm the only fat one) all look about 25 years younger than they are. My grandma, who is 70, goes out with my 15 year old cousin and frequently gets asked about "her son." She laughs, and says she's his grandma and that she is 70. The people never, ever, ever believe her. People who don't know her or my mom always assume she's my mother. I'm hoping that I got those genes.


----------



## Mini (Jan 7, 2007)

I might get shin implants. I'm tired of being the runt of the litter.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 7, 2007)

Mini said:


> I might get shin implants. I'm tired of being the runt of the litter.



You probably should, you're so short I barely notice you!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope. Not for me.

1.) I hate hospitals and the thought of having my insides and outside mucked about with.

2.) I enjoy frightening small children.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2007)

Scar removal on my back, I know alot of people on the boards dig them, but it's really the only thing about my body that I hate enough to change.


----------



## RedHotAva (Jan 7, 2007)

Mini said:


> I might get shin implants. I'm tired of being the runt of the litter.



You really can be stretched, you know. I saw the coolest show on Discovery Health where they stretched out a dwarf to be about 5 feet tall. They break your bones, then attach a cage-like thing to the outside of your leg with pins going into your leg and attached to the bone. You turn something on the cage part every day and it keeps the bone broken enough not to heal but to keep trying to grow together, and after a year or so, you can add like 6" to each bone!


----------



## SandyBoston (Jan 7, 2007)

Sometimes when I walk into doctors offices or spas or something I'll say "I'm here for the full-body lipo." You should see the looks of panic on their faces!
There are plenty of things I *could* change to be more *perfect* but I guess I just don't care enough and will stay the imperfect way I am until I am very old and very gray. The only exception is my teeth-- I will spare no expense in keeping my smile as perfect as I can get it.


----------



## Brenda (Jan 7, 2007)

I think about it from time to time. I used to watch Extreme Makeover and loved the transformations. The only problem I see is that so many boob or nose jobs look so damn conspicious. I would want to look like I was just born beautiful.

Brenda


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2007)

I've thought about it in the past, but I can't say I have any thoughts of it at the moment. I know I am not perfect. I think of myself as being average. Most of the time I'm ok with this fact. I'm working on my fitness at the moment, but that is almost completely based on improving my abilities, and not the way I look.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

NO. No, no, no! I HATE plastic surgery and how it is slowly becoming the norm. Natural human beauty is fading. Wrinkles, pock marks and scars make us beautiful. When I was immature I wanted breast implants, but I now know none of it is worth the risks, I think. I don't have problems with some people doing it, but it's really getting out of hand. Natural aging is a beautiful and unique thing.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 7, 2007)

No plastic surgery for me thanks. I like myself the way I am, so everyone else will have to deal.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm against plastic surgery of any kind... However, I wouldn't mind a quick fix for my neck- It's a little hunched and makes me scary!


----------



## GPL (Jan 7, 2007)

tooz said:


> NO. No, no, no! I HATE plastic surgery and how it is slowly becoming the norm. Natural human beauty is fading. Wrinkles, pock marks and scars make us beautiful. When I was immature I wanted breast implants, but I now know none of it is worth the risks, I think. I don't have problems with some people doing it, but it's really getting out of hand. Natural aging is a beautiful and unique thing.



Definately no Plastic surgery needed, when I look at your pics, hun!

GPL.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

GPL said:


> Definately no Plastic surgery needed, when I look at your pics, hun!
> 
> GPL.



omg ;-; You are too sweet.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 8, 2007)

The only "cosmetic" surgery I would like is laser hair removal (Scroll over for specifics, as it is TMI).for these thick, black hairs on my neck, chest and boobs. I'm so pale they just pop out, and I'm disgusted by them. Oh, and I'd like to have my herniated disc fixed kthxbye.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 8, 2007)

not for me thanks, I'm not against it, but I like body the way it is. My numerous scars from hockey give my body more character in my opinion


----------



## isotope (Jan 9, 2007)

I think plastic surgery is wonderful.

How else can i get the surgery to look more like the gopher from Caddyshack?

for real though, i think the reconstructive plastic surgery is amazing and for someone who is one slightly distorted feature from becoming gorgeous, sure, whatever.

But like anything, moderation. 

...*cough*joanrivers*cough*


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 9, 2007)

i wouldn't mind perky boobs (boob lift.. not bigger or fake boobs).. but i don't imagine I'll ever have anything done


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Jan 9, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I admit I've thought about breast augmentation off and on throughout my life. I'm not in proportion, it's annoying as hell, and to my eyes, not asthetically pleasing.
> 
> Then I think about cost, risks, recooperation, etc., and decide it's not worth it.
> 
> ...



I joined your Yahoo group....and you look great! (I don't want to be rude, so I'll limit my comments to that but...seriously. Very pretty...)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 9, 2007)

Big_Fan72 said:


> I joined your Yahoo group....and you look great! (I don't want to be rude, so I'll limit my comments to that but...seriously. Very pretty...)


Um, thanks, but I don't have a Yahoo group. I think you mean someone else. Maybe the OP?


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Jan 9, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Um, thanks, but I don't have a Yahoo group. I think you mean someone else. Maybe the OP?



sorry...lol...now i feel like a dork....lo.


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Jan 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's another one to make your brains go into overdrive...... Has anyone or would anyone have plastic surgery? Not necessarily for weight loss, but for cosmetic reasons (face, boobs, lipo, etc).
> 
> I would.... definitely breast lift/reduction.... lipo.... that's about it.



...but i joined your Yahoo group and you look great. (I'll be polite and limit my comments to this...  )


----------



## Buffie (Jan 9, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Nah. Not for me.
> 
> 
> Though: sometimes I do dream of having big Buffie-esque fat girl fakes. Sorta like Laura, when blue bunnies rain down I guess. That's my cue. We can make our appointments together, and drive together to avoid hurting so many blue bunnies.



=) You're sweet, AFG! 

Taking a cue from your stance, cosmetic surgery isn't for every one. 

It isn't something I entered into on a whim. I had considered it for several years before I actually got started and researched the bejeezus out of it.

To me, it was an extreme version of tattooing. Adornment more than alteration. The parts all still look the same basically, some are just bigger than they used to be.  

Like all surgery, things can go TERRIBLY wrong even if you're the ideal candidate for whatever procedure you desire. This is ALWAYS scarring and while the surgeon's artful skills play a part, ultimately your body heals the way it wants. Sometimes you get lucky... sometimes you don't. 

Thankfully I've had very minor or zero complications with my 'work' and don't regret a thing about it. 

It is nice to see that y'all have either the 'considering it' or 'not for me personally' attitude. Unfortunately, some people get a little mean and judgmental about implants. To them I say natural is great and there are wonderful examples of every shape, size and color. However, some of us just want a little something extra and aren't we lucky to live in a time and place where such technology has made that 'extra' a possibility.


----------



## toni (Jan 9, 2007)

I am planning on getting my upper arms done in the near future. They hang so much, people poke at them, it is quite embarrassing. That is all I would realistically do. Now if I had a ton of money, I would probably have some work done to my boobs so they would look good without a bra.

oh and maybe some hymenoplasty/vaginoplasty LMAO j/k


----------



## lemmink (Jan 9, 2007)

I've already had work done on my face (cosmetic dentistry surgery on my lip/jaw & reworking of my eye ducts/eyelids post tumour surgery) and would definitely be up for more. On my list of fun stuff to add would be getting huge boobies or much smaller boobies (depending on my mood), something to get rid of the weirdness of my nose and riggin' my arms. Fuller lips would also be cool. And some tattoos. And stuff. 

I wonder if Santa can bring me such things for Christmas?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Jan 9, 2007)

Buffie said:


> It is nice to see that y'all have either the 'considering it' or 'not for me personally' attitude. Unfortunately, some people get a little mean and judgmental about implants. To them I say natural is great and there are wonderful examples of every shape, size and color. However, some of us just want a little something extra and aren't we lucky to live in a time and place where such technology has made that 'extra' a possibility.



I really like you're attitude, Buffy . I really agree.... wanting cosmetic surgery is not a right wrong issue in and of itself. People do it for all different reasons. As long as it's not an obession and the person is aware of the reality of their own personal situation it can be practiced in a safe and sane manner. When I am older I may have a face lift or a little nose job sooner than that.... 

A believe that we can live in this society in peace with our McDonalds, Med Spa's, car washes, wal marts, googles and fords.. if we treat each other and the enviroment better and are aware and respectful of our surroundings then why not enjoy the pop culture of our times? It is the negative thinking that is damaging to us as women; the behavior is simply physical evidence of what we feel and think inside.


----------



## SandyBoston (Jan 9, 2007)

I always used to laugh and say *Oh Hell no, not me, not ever!* but as I get older I wonder if I would ever do an eyelid lift or anything when I was over 50or something? Some of my friends started getting botox at 30 and it kind of freaked me out that they were putting botulism so close to their brains. It is some type of botulism isn't it?

Sometimes I think I am too chicken in case I was one of the freak accidents that didn't turn out right but then I see someone who had some minor stuff done and I think maybe someday if I was really looking saggy and awful maybe I would do it. I don't know. Now I'm confused. 

I do think it's absolutely ok for anyone who really wants it and needs it-- especially if they don't go overboard and it makes them look and feel better about themselves.

But maybe we're supposed to be so happy with ourselves and so accepting of ourselves that we radiate and don't really need surgery? I don't have the answers. Again, there are plenty of things I would ideally like to do (if there was absolutely NO risk, it was free, and it was guaranteed to turn out perfect) but that's not reality. I'm going back to being confused now.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 9, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I really like you're attitude, Buffy . I really agree.... wanting cosmetic surgery is not a right wrong issue in and of itself. People do it for all different reasons. As long as it's not an obession and the person is aware of the reality of their own personal situation it can be practiced in a safe and sane manner. When I am older I may have a face lift or a little nose job sooner than that....
> 
> A believe that we can live in this society in peace with our McDonalds, Med Spa's, car washes, wal marts, googles and fords.. if we treat each other and the enviroment better and are aware and respectful of our surroundings then why not enjoy the pop culture of our times? It is the negative thinking that is damaging to us as women; the behavior is simply physical evidence of what we feel and think inside.


 
Thank you and Right on! 

Wise and keen words there. They are something everyone should just 'chew on' for a moment or two throughout the day... 

Cosmic you should say that, too Strawberry. Much of the lunchroom chatter today revolved around the general status of tolerance right here, right now. 

(Not that we were all philosophical and contemplative-like, we still had time for plenty of "where are you drinking this weekend" and "who said what to whom that got his/her ass in a sling with so-and-so".)


----------



## cactopus (Jan 10, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I'd get my tits done, but that's about it. For now. If I aged really badly, I'd get that fixed a little I'm sure.
> 
> Luckily, the thin women in my family (who don't smoke or drink and I'm the only fat one) all look about 25 years younger than they are. My grandma, who is 70, goes out with my 15 year old cousin and frequently gets asked about "her son." She laughs, and says she's his grandma and that she is 70. The people never, ever, ever believe her. People who don't know her or my mom always assume she's my mother. I'm hoping that I got those genes.



What would you do to them? They're absolutely perfect as they are.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 10, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I go on my kicks about that. Some days I'm in "love yourself" mode, and i wouldn't change a thing about myself. Those days, I also seriously consider living on a hippie commune and being a vegan. On ugly days, I just pick apart every little thing about myself and plan out all the fixes I want, then determine how long it will take me to afford them. Most days, I'm somewhere in the middle. Today, I'm sick, so I could care less about how I look.



Hmmm don't you ever change yourself either...

Feh...! what is it around here? Something in the water?



Personally I'm only for plastique if you're:

A. Deformed in a fashion that is dangerous or life threatening
B. Deformed from an accident
C. If you had to lose a lot of weight... removal of the skin.

Otherwise, celebrate everything that is unique about each part you were given!

On a nit-picky note plastic surgery really bothers me when people can't stop carving bits off their bodies or when they fool with their nose until it looks like Michael Jackson's nose.


----------



## GPL (Jan 10, 2007)

cactopus said:


> What would you do to them? They're absolutely perfect as they are.



You are right, Cactopus. I also believe Ivy is one of the people who are so perfect, that nothing needs to be changed:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2007)

Big_Fan72 said:


> ...but i joined your Yahoo group and you look great. (I'll be polite and limit my comments to this...  )




I hope they're good comments!! Thanks!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 9, 2007)

I never thought I'd ever. And I probably won't. I just wanna say, though...this issue feels a little different for me at 40 than it did at 25 , when I floated through the air like a Botero sculpture! (or so it feels now) Gravity will have its way. One reason I appreciate the guys appreciating the (pardon) heavy hangers around here. Reminds me some people really like them.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've considered breast reduction in the past..something a lot more perky, if you know what I mean. Then I heard that you could lose some sensitivity in your nipples and that's when I backed it up. Not gonna happen, ever. The girls will have to get used to only seeing the floor.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I've considered breast reduction in the past..something a lot more perky, if you know what I mean. Then I heard that you could lose some sensitivity in your nipples and that's when I backed it up. Not gonna happen, ever. The girls will have to get used to only seeing the floor.




LOLOL.... OMG, that's hilarious!! I love that bit about them seeing the floor! 

I don't know though... I think I'd risk the chance of sensitivity loss, to get a reduction and lift... I just told someone about getting it done and I'm hoping he volunteers some ca$h! LOL


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOLOL.... OMG, that's hilarious!! I love that bit about them seeing the floor!
> 
> I don't know though... I think I'd risk the chance of sensitivity loss, to get a reduction and lift... I just told someone about getting it done and I'm hoping he volunteers some ca$h! LOL



Heh, thanks...I do believe that they'd get nervous if they suddenly saw that there was more out there in this world than just carpet and tile.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2007)

dodo said:


> Dear Vi-bo,
> 
> I've visited your Yahoo group. I've seen the pics. Your attributes are perfect.
> 
> ...



Hi dodo. 

I sometimes say that if I were to get any plastic surgery it would be breast reduction. I don't, with a few exceptions, find large breasts aesthetically pleasing. At about a D-cup, I find mine to be too large and downcast, and often think I need to (as Roseanne said) "get my boobs shortened."

Biggie, however, says he likes them, sag and all (and he certainly seems to  ) But still I consider it...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2007)

If I knew I'd be able to breastfeed, I'd get a reduction TOMORROW. I have DD's. I have a medium frame, but it doesn't look right.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

I may be a big girl, but geez...these things just get in the damn way. Finding a decent bra is pretty much impossible, and finding clothing to fit properly is the same thing. I don't want to get rid of them completely, just make the smaller and less saggy. Going to small would look bad proportionally, but at this point, they're ridiculous! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

It is, however, one of those purchases where you DON'T go looking for the lowest price.  A great surgeon with a great track record, and possibily a portfolio of successful .. er.. projects.

I admit I'm big fan of big and saggy.. but I'm not the one carrying them around everyday. You do the best thing for you.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 11, 2007)

If they could do a lift/reduction on my breasts without scars - I'd go for that. Maybe some lipo on my stomach area. Cant think of anything I'd like done for my face - not that I think its perfect or anything, I'd just be afraid I'd end up looking like Joan Rivers or something


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

This may be TMI, but I seriously have to lift mine up sometimes to take a couple of good breaths. It's maddening!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> If they could do a lift/reduction on my breasts without scars - I'd go for that. Maybe some lipo on my stomach area. Cant think of anything I'd like done for my face - not that I think its perfect or anything, I'd just be afraid I'd end up looking like Joan Rivers or something



I agree...I'm happy with my face. Joan Rivers scares me!




Krissy12 said:


> This may be TMI, but I seriously have to lift mine up sometimes to take a couple of good breaths. It's maddening!



I completely understand that...I've done that a time or two myself....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> It is, however, one of those purchases where you DON'T go looking for the lowest price.  A great surgeon with a great track record, and possibily a portfolio of successful .. er.. projects.
> 
> I admit I'm big fan of big and saggy.. but I'm not the one carrying them around everyday. You do the best thing for you.




You're right.... this isn't bargain shopping time. I doubt I'll ever have the cash to get it done, but it's always in the back of my brain.

BTW... that avatar is a bit..... frightening! LOLOL


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks to me that GOD made you right, Violet. I have dealt with body
issues, myself, and know the value of being at peace with my own body. Be
sure of yourself before making any difficult-to-reverse decision.
Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> Looks to me that GOD made you right, Violet. I have dealt with body
> issues, myself, and know the value of being at peace with my own body. Be
> sure of yourself before making any difficult-to-reverse decision.
> Edgar



You're too kind. Never fear.... I'm not hopping under the knife in the near future.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 11, 2007)

There's always, in the back of my mind, the desire for SRS... prolly never going to happen though.

=Divals


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you so much, Violet for the soft, warm verbal HUGGZZ!!! They rank
way, up-high on my list, right in there with the real ones I shared in church today!!!
Soft, Warm Verbal 
HUGGZZ To You,
Edgar


----------

